# hatteras heaver



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

anyone know where you can find an old school one piece hatteras heaver or how much they run for..?? any info would be great


----------



## fishguts (Jun 23, 2006)

JAM @ RDT told me he has the hookup on the old honey colored Lamis.


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

*...*

alright thanks..know how much theyre running for?


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

JAM says i heard wrong and he does not have any...maybe has the hookup..but not for me


----------



## crazyjohnsmojos (May 12, 2005)

*heaver*

I have 4 for sell. very sweet heavers. cell 757-560-6033 john .


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

crazyjohnsmojos said:


> I have 4 for sell. very sweet heavers. cell 757-560-6033 john .


...any pics would be awesome and a price range...you can pm if u want


----------



## crazyjohnsmojos (May 12, 2005)

*heavers*

I have pics just cant find usb cable for camra.


----------

